# Choral Workshop 2018 in Italy



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*Choral Workshop on Lake Garda / Italy
17.10.-21.10.2018*

*International Oratorio Choir

Rossini's Stabat Mater*

https://www.choral-workshops.com/choral-workshop-rossini-stabat-mater/

*Who is the International Oratorio Choir?*
International Oratorio Choir (artistic director Peter Laskowski) is a great international choir participating in music projects, with which you may again perform the oratorios you know in an international lineup.

*Who can take part in the project?*
- groups of at least 10 persons

*What are the terms and conditions for singers?*
- own choral scores (published by Kalmus Music) of Stabat Mater (G. Rossini)
- some rough knowledge of the piece (e.g. having worked through it yourself or indeed having performed it on a previous occasion)
- commitment to attend all the rehearsals throughout the project phase

*Which piece will be worked on together?*
Gioacchino Rossini's Stabat Mater is the central piece of church music written by this Italian opera composer. It is based on a mediaeval poem called Stabat Mater Dolorosa. Following Italian traditions of church music, Rossini divided the mediaeval sequence in Stabat Mater into clearly separated solo and ensemble movements. The care with which he undertook this task is reflected in the fact that he used no material from earlier works whatsoever. Stabat Mater contains both operatic elements and features of church music: lively melodic patterns and dynamic rhythms can be found alongside contrapuntal sections composed in the old style.

*Where will the rehearsals be held?*
On Lake Garda the International Oratorio Choir will be using the rehearsal rooms.
The region presents a wonderful spectacle of natural luminescence and colours for an unforgettable musical event.

*Where and when the concert will take place?*
The oratory will be held in front in the Auditorium St. Giuseppe in Riva del Garda (Italy) on 20 October 2018 at 15:00 hrs within the context of the 12th Lago di Garda Music Festival.


----------

